# More beautiful Cardiff



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff UK's hidden beauty part 1 Part 3 

Here are some more pictures of Cardiff, they are the places that most tourists dont go to or notice very much. 


Newport rd 









The Royal Infirmary, one of the prettiest hospitals ive ever seen!


















McDonald Holland Hotel (new Cityloft development behind university building)









University engineering department


















Queen Street (main shopping street)



























Queens Arcade (one of the many indoor shopping areas in Cardiff)









The new theater









One of the many rds off Queen Street









The castle at the western end of Queen St









St Marys Street (runs south from the castles main entrance)









the indoor market opposit above building









One of the many victorian arcades (Morgan Arcade)









Edwards bar, Prince of Wales (this end of street has mainly pubs clubs bars and restaurants)









The new brewary quarter (restaurants surrounding a square)









Mill lane (restaurants)









The great western (end of St Marys Street)









The old post office


















post ofice and BT Building









Millenium Stadium









Bridge to Castle street with bute park in the background









The entrance to Bute Park


















Remains of a ruined Abbey (destroyed in the last welsh uprising!)















































Altolusso (posh apartments)









Calaghan square









Atlantic Wharf (the first part of the redevelopment of the bay area with apartments restaurants and County Hall)


















County Hall


















An unexpected canal (cardiff still surprises me as to what is here!lol)









This is the main Bay area


















The Coal Exchange (where the first million pound cheque was signed! wow)


















Other bay views









St Davids spar hotel and apartments (this area was designed to look like a cruise ship, i love the green glass)



























Rhoal Dhal Plazz (a classic car exhibition)


















I love this piece of sculpture (notice the water running down it and people cooling off at its base!)













































Hope you like, there is still alot more in cardiff and will post more pics soon


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh here is the end of my street (locals recognise it? lol)









and this is the link to the old post http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4995459#post4995459


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Amazing thread.


I LOVE Cardiff a whole lot more because of it.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

As i came from the area i have no idea what people thought cardiff was like, has this thread changed your views, what were they?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

No negative views.

The only bit of Cradiff I have ever seen is the Millennium Stadium on TV.

Definately looks the part...im looking up pics of Cardiff as we speak no on google.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

i think ive covered almost everything that most people show of cardiff, but its nice to see someone with an interest. I love cardiff because its a small city and a big city. Dont think i could live in a big city like london, but wont stop me trying, as have gone there since a kid and love it (much nicer than Paris i think!)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you very much for those beautiful pictures!


----------



## danJonze87 (Jun 7, 2004)

great pictures. And you picked a perfect day to take photos. Cardiff's such a beautiful lush green place in the summer. I love the yellow building on queen street that Gaps in, next to queens arcade. What about pictures of places like Penarth, Llandaff, and round castell coch. They are great spots too


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Like i said i will be posting some more picture when i get the chance, only i dont drive and its quite tiring walking around the city (took all of these in one go! lol). Have had a few really good days of weather here, Cardiff has more green space per person than any other city in the world (to do with the large parks and also the fact that cardiffs population is only around 300,000)


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice picture thread, Cardiff is doing really well at the moment. Your pics represent the city nicely. It's also good that were getting more and more welsh people on the forums.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks, i love cardiff. It feels like a majour city but you dont have all of the problems that you get there. Cardiff has been quite lucky i think in that it is the capital of wales and therefore can spend extra money on national projects such as the stadium and millenium center, and have projects like the st davids 2 and sports village and casino. Also in comparison to the other principality capital Edinburgh, cardiff benefits from being able to redevelop its city center into a more attractive experiance for visitors and locals, as well as having big development projects (sort of think of a london/paris comparison)


----------

